# I can't install FreeBSD 7.2 amd64 on Athlon 64 X2



## lukeido (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't install FreeBSD 7.2 amd64 on Athlon 64 X2.
I downloaded it from ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz
burnt on a DVD and put it on the PC.

I see:

```
CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER...Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX Loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Sonsoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
BIOS 639kB/2620160kB avaible memory

FreeBSD/i386 (<-- what?) bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu, Fri May 1 05:41:55 UTC 2009)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x7e9a48 (and other stuff)
```
Then it reboot...

I'm pretty sure that i burnt the right .ISO.
What can i do?

PC Specification:
Asus M2N
AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.5GHz
2x1GB @667Mhz + 1x512Mb @667Mhz
nVidia 8400GS 512MB
Maxtor 160GB @7200RPM SATA
PSU 500W (i know it isn't important)

Thanks in advance


----------



## phoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

Any specific reason you aren't using 8.2?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2011)

Or 7.4.  Or 9.0-BETA-whatsit.


----------



## kpa (Sep 27, 2011)

lukeido said:
			
		

> FreeBSD/i386 (<-- what?) bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1



This is normal, there is no separate amd64 boot loader because at the time the code gets run the CPU is still in what is called "real mode" and 64 bit extensions are not available.


----------

